# Blazing Blizzards



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

still not too good with my genetics so need to know if i'm right or wrong

2 year project

male albino x female blizzard = normals double het for albino and blizzard

breed baby back to dad = blazing blizzard? x


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sazzle said:


> still not too good with my genetics so need to know if i'm right or wrong
> 
> 2 year project
> 
> ...


You would have to put the babies together for a chance at BBs. Both blizzard and albino are recessive, so both parents must pass on the genes for them to become visible in the offspring.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm i'm slightly confused (which isn't hard) 

would you like a pupil to teach genetics too haha :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sazzle said:


> hmmm i'm slightly confused (which isn't hard)
> 
> would you like a pupil to teach genetics too haha :whistling2:


Which bit confuses you and I can try


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

You would have to put the babies together for a chance at BBs

does this mean i have to breed my babies together?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sazzle said:


> You would have to put the babies together for a chance at BBs
> 
> does this mean i have to breed my babies together?


In this scenario yes. To get BBs both parents must carry the albino and blizzard genes for a chance to pass it on. The babies must carry 2 copies (homozygous) of both the albino and blizzard genes to be a Blazing blizzard.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhhhhhh makes sense now  better make another incubator for this project then  not starting until next year as my female blizzard is only 30g and depends on if the vets give her the go ahead... she is still a bit shakey since i found her (she escaped for 2 weeks) so going to give her a chance to settle down and get some liquids then take her to vets for a check over if she hasn't improved


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Just to give you an idea,

Normal het blizzard and T_albino x Normal het blizzard and T_albino will give:

6.25% Blizzard Albino (AKA Blazing blizzard)
12.5% Blizzard het T_albino
6.25% Blizzard
12.5% T_albino het blizzard
25% Normal het blizzard and T_albino
12.5% Normal het blizzard
6.25% T_albino
12.5% Normal het T_albino
6.25% Normal

So essentially, if any babies don't show either blizzard or T_albino they will be classed as poss het for the trait.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

wow!!! quite a variety then


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sazzle said:


> wow!!! quite a variety then


If your gona do it from scratch.Use a Balbino rather than a Talbino.Would be a better investment.

Balbino blizzard to my knowledge there's non in the UK.And there rare in the USA.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

isnt it because gentically wise no one has managed to keep and Balbino Blizzards alive, from what i read a while back it dont seem the most compatible of genes.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Slurm said:


> isnt it because gentically wise no one has managed to keep and Balbino Blizzards alive, from what i read a while back it dont seem the most compatible of genes.


I'm not sure it is a fatal mix (I may be wrong though), I thought there was a collision of sorts, kind of like patternless blizzards.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> isnt it because gentically wise no one has managed to keep and Balbino Blizzards alive, from what i read a while back it dont seem the most compatible of genes.


No the only reason there not meny Balbino blizzard is coz Balbino is the youngist albino strain.Talbino and Ralbino got a head start.There's been quite a few this year in the USA.I'll try and hunt some pictures for ya!.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Balbino blizzard hatchling with Blizzard Poss-HET Balbino siblings.









Balbino blizzard hatchling.


















Balbino blizzard(Adult).


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me aswell :notworthy:

I've had a female blizzard for a couple of years now & was toying with the idea of putting her with an Talbino next season (shes with my high yellow this year). Think i'll try a Balbino! Cheers!


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Luvbug19 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me aswell :notworthy:
> 
> I've had a female blizzard for a couple of years now & was toying with the idea of putting her with an Talbino next season (shes with my high yellow this year). Think i'll try a Balbino! Cheers!


What would the difference be if I was to get a mack bell albino?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Luvbug19 said:


> What would the difference be if I was to get a mack bell albino?


FIRST.

Balbino snow X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Snow HET Balbino,Blizzard.

THEN.

Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard X Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard = .

Normal Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino normal Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino blizzard.

OR.

Snow HET Balbino,Blizzard X Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard = .

Normal Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino normal Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino blizzard.
Snow Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Snow blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino snow Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino snow blizzard.

OR.

Snow HET Balbino,Blizzard X Snow HET Balbino,Blizzard = .

Normal Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino normal Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino blizzard.
Snow Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Snow blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino snow Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino snow blizzard.
Super snow Poss-HET Balbino,Blizzard.
Super snow blizzard Poss-HET Balbino.
Balbino super snow Poss-HET Blizzard.
Balbino super snow blizzard.


----------

